# Versicherungschutz nur bei LAV Brandenburg



## Angler9999 (4. Juli 2014)

Gibt es nur im LAV Brandenburg Versicherungsschutz oder auch in anderen Landesverbänden?

Ist wer von Euch versichert?

Stellt Euch vor es passiert etwas. 
Auf dem Weg zum Angeln. Während des Angelns.Auf dem Weg nach Hause.

Vorweg gefragt... hat euer Verband das auch?

Mir ist da neulich beim vielen Lesen der Verbandsseiten des LAV Brandenburg erneut der Satz aufgefallen.

Zitat: "Jedes Mitglied in unserem Landesverband genießt den angelspezifischen Versicherungsschutz der ERGO-Versicherung." Zitat ende

Leider habe ich nirgends eine Beschreibung hierzu gefunden. Somit habe ich den zuständigen Verband angeschrieben. 
Nach vier Wochen die Antwort.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 damit dürfte das klar sein, das ich das posten darf???!!!

Anhang anzeigen Beschreibung des Versicherungsschutzes für die Mitglieder des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes.doc


----------



## Franky (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Versicherungschutz nur bei LAV Brandenburg*

Soweit mir bekannt ist man als Teilnehmer von Veranstaltungen der Vereine/Verbände generell über den Verein/Verband versichert. Darauf zielt die Versicherung ab - nicht für Deinen abendlichen Ausflug mit Spinnrute oder Wochenendansitz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Versicherungschutz nur bei LAV Brandenburg*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> damit dürfte das klar sein, das ich das posten darf???!!!


So wie du das gemacht hast als Verlinkung, ist es eh kein Problem - nur direkt einstellen oder bei uns hochladen geht nicht nach unseren Regeln.


----------



## Tomasz (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Versicherungschutz nur bei LAV Brandenburg*



Franky schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt ist man als Teilnehmer von Veranstaltungen der Vereine/Verbände generell über den Verein/Verband versichert. Darauf zielt die Versicherung ab - nicht für Deinen abendlichen Ausflug mit Spinnrute oder Wochenendansitz.




In der Beschreibung des Versicherungsschutzes des LAVB steht:
"... weiter besteht Versicherungsschutz für... *sowie das individuelle Angeln der Mitglieder*..."

Sollte also zumindest in Brandenburg anders gelagert sein.
Im Zweifel einfach nochmal explizit beim LAVB nachfragen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Versicherungschutz nur bei LAV Brandenburg*

ZITAT: Außerdem ist das Risiko für den direkten Weg zu und von den Veranstaltungen, Unternehmungen oder Tätigkeiten mitversichert sowie das individuelle Angeln der Mitglieder.

Also auch sonstwo.....

Ich habe festgestellt, das im Bundesland Brandenburg die Angelerlaubnis  erheblich einfacher zu erlangen ist, als anderswo. Anscheinend gibt es auch Landesverbände , die etwas mehr bewegen können/wollen.


----------



## Blauzahn (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Versicherungschutz nur bei LAV Brandenburg*

Servus Angler 9999,

der dir zur Verfügung gestellte Link, bzw. das Dokument zum Versicherungsschutz bei der ERGO in Potsdam, beruht auf der alten DAV-Versicherung, welche nun vom DAFV weitergeführt wird. Finanziert wird diese durch die, von deinem LV abgeführten Mitgliedsbeiträge an den Bundesverband.
Das ist also keine Versicherung des LAVB, sondern eine des Dachverbandes für alle seine Mitgliedsverbände / -vereine.

Inwieweit da dein individueller Angelausflug mit abgedeckt ist, vermag ich nicht beantworten.

Abgesichert sind auf jeden Fall, alle Ereignisse / Unfälle bei Veranstaltungen der Mitgliedsvereine, sowie auch Einsätze bei z.B. Fischbesatz, Baumassnahmen etc.
So einen Fall haben wir aktuell und es gab/gibt mit der Versicherung keine Probleme.

Zudem sollte jeder auch über eine private Unfallversicherung nachdenken, dann man geht ja nicht nur Angeln 

Fussballgruß
René


----------



## Tomasz (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Versicherungschutz nur bei LAV Brandenburg*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe festgestellt, das im Bundesland Brandenburg die Angelerlaubnis  erheblich einfacher zu erlangen ist, als anderswo. Anscheinend gibt es auch Landesverbände , die etwas mehr bewegen können/wollen.



Womit Du völlig Recht hast. Was das Angeln an sich und die Gewässervielfalt angeht, wofür sich der LV einsetzt, ist er eine Bank.
Das sehe ich genauso wie Du, ändert aber nichts daran, dass der LV auch gerne für mehr Transparenz und Mitbestimmung sorgen könnte. Wie der LAVB die Fusion auf Bundesebene voran getrieben hat, ohne dass die Basis davon informiert oder einbezogen wurde, ist nur ein Beispiel dafür wie es nicht laufen darf. Das Ergebnis der Fusion ist bekannt. Die Warnungen im Vorfeld blieben beim LV aber ungehört. Was sich der LV dabei gedacht hat und wie er angesichts der Handlungsunfähigkeit des BV und der Finanzlage des BV jetzt gedenkt zu reagieren, steht in den Sternen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Versicherungschutz nur bei LAV Brandenburg*



> der dir zur Verfügung gestellte Link, bzw. das Dokument zum Versicherungsschutz bei der ERGO in Potsdam, beruht auf der alten DAV-Versicherung, welche nun vom DAFV weitergeführt wird. Finanziert wird diese durch die, von deinem LV abgeführten Mitgliedsbeiträge an den Bundesverband.



Dazu ist eh nicht klar, wie das mit den Versicherungen weitergeht im DAFV, da denen auch dazu ja die Kohle fehlt und die schon am abchecken sind, was da gespart werden kann (siehe Protokolle HV und VA). 

Was von einigen LV schon als verdeckte Beitragserhöhung gewertet wurde (weniger Leistung fürs gleiche Geld). 

Da ja auch die Strukturen bei der Versicherung in Ex-DAV und Ex-VDSF-LV komplett unterschiedlich sind, ist es eben sehr schwierig, das kostengünstig mit den BV-Versicherungen zusammen zu führen.  Vor allem auch, da das alte VDSF-Präsidium schnell und kurz vor der (Kon)Fusion die Verträge nochmal verlängert hat und die wohl nicht so einfach kündbar sind.

Dazu hat jeder LV andere Versicherungen, allerdings meist mit ähnlichem Leistungsumfang (Gruppenversicherungen), rechnet man die BV-Versicherungen dazu.

Bei Brandenburg haben die vielleicht das Glück, dass der Präsi ja selber ne Ergo-Agentur hatte und da vielleicht etwas mehr rausschlagen konnte.

Auch das mit den Versicherungen ist aber eines der vielen, ungelösten Probleme der (Kon)Fusion. 

Glücklich wer einen LV hat, der das schon gut für sich selber geregelt hat.


----------



## benzy (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Versicherungschutz nur bei LAV Brandenburg*

bei uns in MV sieht der Versicherungsschutz des LAV-MV so aus(unter Vorteile der Mitgliedschaft)! Recht attraktiv ist auch die Versicherung für das Boot!

http://www.lav-mv.de/mitglied_lav.php


----------

